# Missouri! Where are you guys?



## RyanLilly (Jul 7, 2008)

Alright, Who is from Missouri? I know that there is at least Sabbath, Keith, and myself in St. Louis. I'm fairly open for anything, and I do have another friend in Springfield that I was planning to visit sometime, as well, so if anyone wants to do a Springfield/Bolivar meetup that would be cool. Or if anyone is going to be near St. Louis, let me know. If anyone has any Ideas post 'em here.


----------



## bikefreax (Jul 7, 2008)

MID-MO here. Columbia exactly. If ever in the hood give a shout. I always am willing to go on a shoot with new people. Oh wait I have never gone with anybody else. ha ha


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 7, 2008)

I live about 60 miles southeast of Springfield in the middle of nowhere.  But I'm kind of nervous about meeting people on the internet, so sorry.


----------



## bikefreax (Jul 7, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> I live about 60 miles southeast of Springfield in the middle of nowhere. But I'm kind of nervous about meeting people on the internet, so sorry.


 

Holy cow your way down there.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 8, 2008)

bikefreax said:


> Holy cow your way down there.



The entire county I live in doesn't have a stop light, so... yeah. 

Edited to add:  It does sort of, but it just flashes.  Its not a green-yellow-red stoplight.

Its 15 miles to the nearest gas station or grocery store, 30 miles to the nearest Wal-Mart, McDonald's or Movie theater, and 105 miles to the nearest Mall or Best Buy.


----------



## bikefreax (Jul 8, 2008)

OK I give, whats the town name?


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 8, 2008)

bikefreax said:


> OK I give, whats the town name?



Lets just say I live in the county of Ozark.  Its between West Plains and Branson, and the largest town in it is 650 people.


----------



## bikefreax (Jul 9, 2008)

Ah West Plains, home of the Zizzers. I have a Brother that lives in Forsyth is that close?


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 9, 2008)

bikefreax said:


> Ah West Plains, home of the Zizzers. I have a Brother that lives in Forsyth is that close?



I could get there in an hour if I drove fast enough.  West Plains is about the same.  And Branson is an hour and a half, basically.

The name of the town is Pontiac.  It takes a while to get to anywhere from here.  It drives me nuts

*dreams of a day where he lives within 10 miles of a Wal-Mart*


----------



## keith204 (Jul 12, 2008)

Alrighty, moving along from mystery and paranoia...I'm Keith from Bolivar, MO and would LOVE to meet some new people!  Especially RyanLilly & Sabbath whom I have had countless good conversations with here on TPF.  Bolivar is 30 minutes north of Springfield, about 1.5 hours north of Branson, 2.25 hours south of KC, and 4 hours southwest of St. Louis.  

Bikefreax, I was near Columbia last weekend shooting a dirt track race at XX Speedway.  It's a unique track that has no website, never advertises, is in the middle of nowhere, yet still attracts a ton of people.  It's just outside of California, MO.  I think that's about 45 minutes from you, and if you haven't been, certainly worth a visit.

Dates?  Fridays good?  Sundays?


----------



## Stratman (Aug 10, 2008)

West St. Louis county here. If you know where Marquette High School is, I live a few blocks from there. If I'm not mistaken, isn't Pontiac near Bull Shoals lake?


----------



## keith204 (Aug 10, 2008)

Stratman said:


> West St. Louis county here. If you know where Marquette High School is, I live a few blocks from there. If I'm not mistaken, isn't Pontiac near Bull Shoals lake?



STL would be a neat place to meet up.  It sounds like most of you are up there, so let's plan something up there sometime.


----------



## sabbath999 (Aug 10, 2008)

I am in northeastern MO but travel a lot. I am working tomorrow (monday) in Osage Beach at the Lake of the Ozarks. Last night I stayed in Overland Park (KC), after stopping by Columbia. Last weekend I was in STL.

Any place is good for me.


----------



## keith204 (Aug 10, 2008)

sabbath999 said:


> I am in northeastern MO but travel a lot. I am working tomorrow (monday) in Osage Beach at the Lake of the Ozarks. Last night I stayed in Overland Park (KC), after stopping by Columbia. Last weekend I was in STL.
> 
> Any place is good for me.



What the heck do you do?  I didn't realize missouri zoos were that exciting.


----------



## RyanLilly (Aug 14, 2008)

Any time you guys are ready, there's cold beer waiting at my house. Your even welcome to sleep on my living room floor.

I'm not sure how the St.Louis Zoo stacks up to others as far as excitement goes, but it is FREE! And pretty big especially for a free zoo.

I probably have the most flexible schedule of anyone here, being unemployed and waiting for people to call me back about a new job, So Maybe if Sabbaths job takes him near STL sometime soon, we could work around that.


----------



## keith204 (Aug 14, 2008)

Alrighty.  I just got a job...today, actually!  Pretty exciting.  Sabbath, you'd better let us know when you'll be in town.  Maybe Sept 5-6th?


----------



## reval8r (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm Larry and live in downtown Springfield. I'm orginally from Little Rock, AR, so I guess I'm only half Missourian. Does that count?


----------



## keith204 (Aug 15, 2008)

reval8r said:


> I'm Larry and live in downtown Springfield. I'm orginally from Little Rock, AR, so I guess I'm only half Missourian. Does that count?



you bet.  maybe we'll carpool up to St. Louis for the trip.  I will be driving through Springfield to get to St. Louis.  Just somehow prove to me that you're legit, and not wanting to rob me on the way .


----------



## RyanLilly (Aug 15, 2008)

How do you know that I don't just want to rob you when you get here? 

Had one interview earlier this week, and have another next week, so between the two I hope something works out.


----------



## rockeyaj (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi, 
I believe in God i will listen to him and also say anything to him only so we have to help the people who are really in help. And not every one who had asked so we have to be careful in the society we should not believe any one. They wont be like before they will change the word if they are in trouble or problem..

======================================================

Rockeyraj..

A place for Drug Treatment and also Curing..

Missouri Drug Addiction


----------



## keith204 (Aug 30, 2008)

rockeyaj said:


> Hi,
> I believe in God i will listen to him and also say anything to him only so we have to help the people who are really in help. And not every one who had asked so we have to be careful in the society we should not believe any one. They wont be like before they will change the word if they are in trouble or problem..
> 
> ======================================================
> ...



???


----------



## Corbin Lane (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm in the middle of all of ya'll. CO-MO is where it's at.


----------



## bikefreax (Aug 30, 2008)

Same here. I am heading down to Flat Branch parks as we speak.


----------



## BlueEyes01 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello all, I'm in St. Charles, Mo that is just west of St. Louis. I've also got some pretty good photos at the zoo!  

There is also some neat architecture around the city. A lot of stuff to photograph, although I have to admit I havent done much yet but plan to soon.


----------



## TUX424 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Fellow Missourians =)

Living is the STL right here getting a new Nikon D80 in a few days and maybe some of u guys want to go for a shoot possiblty the zoo, etc.


----------



## Dao (Sep 4, 2008)

Haha ..  been in this forum for few months ...  but have not check out this thread ...  and yes ...  Learning photography is a new hobby of mine ... and I live in St. Louis as well.


----------



## keith204 (Sep 4, 2008)

sounds like St. Louis is the place to go.


----------



## zandman (Sep 7, 2008)

did you guys had this meet-up last sept. 1st???


----------



## tygro (Sep 7, 2008)

No one else in KC huh???


----------



## keith204 (Sep 7, 2008)

I used to live in KC.  Lenexa area.


----------



## NateS (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't know how I haven't seen this thread in the past 2 months.  I'm in Missouri....Rolla area right on I-44 about half way from Springfield to St. Louis.  My wife, son and I are in Springfield (Nixa specifically) every month or two visiting my folks.


----------



## keith204 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cool.  Too much talk and not enough action here, fellas.  I think St. Louis would be the place to go.  I'm probably the farthest from it, but that's ok.  I think it's up to the St. Louis folks to plan this though...Sabbath and RyanLilly should head this up.  My next free weekend is the first weekend in October (Saturday October 4th).


----------



## molongneck (Sep 21, 2008)

Southeast Mo (Poplar Bluff). I've been thinking about a trip to the zoo here soon as well. Any thoughts on the Tyson Research Center? I heard there is wolves there to photograph, not sure though.


----------



## Stratman (Sep 21, 2008)

I have been there once,( Tyson Research Center ) and it was an "open house" day. I am not sure if you can just go in whenever you want. BUT, the last time I was there was probably 15-20 years ago, so it may have changed. And yes, there are wolves there, that was the reason we went. Unfortunately, they never came close to the front of the enclosures, had to really squint to see em the day I was there...If I were to go again, I would make sure to take a fairly long lens just in case.


----------

